# Walmart's Small World Rabbit Pellets



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 13, 2007)

It's called Small World Rabbit, complete rabbit feed. It's made by the Manna Pro Corp.

Does anyone have any experience with this brand? I have JJ and Thumperon it, and they seem to do fine with it. I get a 20 pound bag for alittle over $6.00. Harper used to be on this exact food, until he starthave GI problems (he was diagnosed a year ago with a chronicslow-moving GI tract), so I had to move him over to timothy basedpellets.

Here's the breakdown of the food (reading off the back of the bag here):

Crude Protein: Min. 16%

Crude Fat: Min. 2.5%

Crude Fiber: Min. 15%

Crude Fiber: Max. 20%

Calcium: Min. 0.75%

Calcium: Max. 1.25%

Phosphorus: Min. 0.50%

Salt: Min. 0.25%

Salt: Max. 0.75%

Sodium: Max. 0.30%

Vitamin A: Min. 3000 IU/lb

First five ingredients are:

Dehydrated alfalfa meal, wheat middlings, roughage products, soybeanmeal, feeding oatmeal. The bag also says it contains Yucca extract forimproved palatability. Yucca?

What do you guys think?


----------



## pamnock (Jan 13, 2007)

Sounds like a decent feed.The protein and fat are comparable to the production feedsused by breeders (may be a little high for pet rabbits), so I wouldgive extra hay for more fiber.Yucca is not an uncommoningredient in feed. It's also supposed to help control urineodor.

Pam


----------



## katt (Jan 13, 2007)

it sounds good. . . the fat is only slightlyhigh. . .you want to keep it under 2% (my rabbits were getting 3.5%fat. . .:shock:they are now on a feed that is only 1.5%. . .

but yucca is a plant (they normally use the oil fo the plant. . .or'juice') that normally is used to help control oder (at our 4-h fair,they use some yucca extract mixed with water to spray on the beddingbelow the cages, it helps with the smell and flies). perfectly safe. ..although i have never heard of it being used to make the food morepalatable.

someone with more feed knowledge will be able to tell you more aboutthe food. . .but i know that yucca is nothing to be worried over!


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks guys, glad to hear it's an okay food!

Pam, all the bunnies get unlimited timothy hay, timothy hay cubes tomunch on, and a mix between orchard grass, oat hay, bermuda hay andbrome hay for variety.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 13, 2007)

It looks decent, but it blows! I (Feyand Sprite were fed this by their last owners) and others I know havehad bad experiences with this. Manno Pro is good food, butthis off-label stuff is crud.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 13, 2007)

Naturstee, so that means this food isn't good? :shock:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 13, 2007)

Let's just say you couldn't pay me to feed thisto my rabbits. You'd be far better off with actual Manna Pro,Purina, Heinhold, Blue Seal, etc.


----------



## ani-lover (Jan 13, 2007)

NO..Purina has made many of my rabbits sick withdiarrhea. it isnt a very good brand.you couldnt pay me to ever use thatstuff again! i use blue seal now. i even use blue seal for my goose.theres never purina at my house.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 13, 2007)

Ani-lover, it isn't all bad, it actualy dependson where you get it from. I've never heard of a Canadian breeder havingissues with Purina (known as LabDiet in Canada) and UK people have hadgood luck using it from my knowledge so that leads me to believe thatit's a localized problem to perhaps the factories that are supplying itin the US (or perhaps only inspecific areas, I have notreally looked into it).

But this Walmart stuff appears good but it is absolute junk! Someone Iknow lost 2 rabbits while on that feed and she went to a vet about itand the vet asked what feed she was using, as soon as she said it thevet said that was probably the cause as she had seen 10-15 rabbits whohad become seriously ill or die on that specific feed and all the onesthat didn't had horrible coats and seemed to be in a constant moult. Nomore rabbits have been lost since she switched.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 13, 2007)

I didn't know all this about that food...

I want to feed them something good, but I need to be able to afford it.I won't forsake their health, however. My friend feeds Petrus, butdoesn't like it. I want them on Oxbow, but it's $50 ($25 for the bag,$25 to ship) for a 50 pound bag. This isn't bad depending on how long a50 pound bag will last 3 rabbits. If it can go 3-4 months, thatmay would be okay. Anyone know howlong a 50 pound bag may last 3 rabbits?

It's just coming up with $50 when I run out...


----------



## Haley (Jan 13, 2007)

What about Timothy Complete? Its not as expensive as Oxbow and a pretty good pellet. 

Its weird though bc one store around here sells it for 6 dollars a bagbut at PetCo its like 8. I guess it depends on how much it is aroundyou.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi MBH, that's one big bag of Pellets. 

We buy the bag that I think is about 10 pounds, (we pay about $25.00forthis size)and that last for a coupleof months (we have 4 Bunnies). We use about 1 - 1 and a halfcups a day between all of them. I would think a big bag likethat should last for quite a while.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 13, 2007)

Haley, that is the pellet Harper is on. But it's $8 for a 5 pound bag here at Petco and at Petsmart.

Sooska, I overfeed my bunnies... I free-feed and they take advantage.If I wouldmeasure like I should, I knowmy pelletswould last me a lot longer. I may end ordering the 50 pounds from Oxbowand start measuring the food properly. It should definitely last me awhile.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 13, 2007)

I know what you mean about cost but I'm notworking, going to University,and paying for Oxbow and itcosts me 3x what you are paying. The largest bag I can get here is 10lbs and I pay $30 and it lasts me 3 weeks. I've just decided they areworth it and pay for it because I have never seen my bunnies look sohealthy and happy since I got them. Mocha's coat has improved 100% andI've never seen him so eager to eat. Even Miss Zoey who I used to havea hard time getting to eat enough to put weight on will indulge herselfin Oxbow.

I tried Kaytee Timothy Complete but didn't like it. It's known to causesoft poos in some rabbits as was the case with Zoey. Not to mention thebags were always 1/4 dust, the pellets didn't smell very fresh and thebunnies didn't really like it.

Oh and a 50 lb bag lasted my 3 bunnies (4.5 lbs, 7.5 lbs, 7.5lbs)well over 3months on average, I used to throwout the left over stuff after 3 months. But I was also feeding a saladdaily and in the summer I feed a lot of other fresh stuff so it cutsback the cost in the summer.


----------



## Haley (Jan 13, 2007)

yeah, I just switched Basil and Max this summerfrom free-feed to 1/4 c a day. I still give them unlimited hay and 1ceach of greens a day. They act like theyre starving every time I feedthem and it makes me feel so bad, but I know theyre fine. 

I noticed though that Im saving a lot on food now that theyre noteating as much, and they look a lot healthier as well. Its difficult torefuse those begging faces, but I think you should cut back thepellets.


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jan 13, 2007)

Good to know the Oxbow will last. I will say,Thumper's coat is horrible. My friend gave me the bag of food hisprevious owner left with him. It's old, dusty Hartz from Walmart, withall the colorful bits and mixed stuff. His coat is so rough and dull,it almost feels like sandpaper. It's not smoothe like JJ's andHarper's. Harper needs a high % of fiber in his diet from the pelletsbecause of his GI tract, so I know Oxbow is a wonderful choice. I thinkI'll go ahead and buy the 50 pound bag for them.

MBB, I know just how you feel. I'm also a college student and I don'twork either. I struggle through school already, so if I tried to jugglea job, I would fail for sure. So I sympathize on being broke. But Iunderstand what you're saying, our bunnies deserve the best we cangive. And inthe long run, if it can last me 3 months(possibly 4?) then $50 is not an expensive investment at all. My friendtold me it's either $50 every few months, or a suffering and sick bunnyin the long run with massive medical bills. :shock:

I'll take the $50 every few months.


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 14, 2007)

Definitely a good choice, I think $1/lb is agood deal actually and I wish it cost that much here. But I saw thedifference it made in Mocha and I figure it's worth the price becauseif it makes that much of a difference on the outside, imagine thedifference it makes on their systems.

I used to buy big alfalfa bags for them because it was the best I couldfind here... I have a friend who still feeds that and we found out thatit is the SAME batch that I was buying when I got my bunnies 4 yearsago. The feed store here only has them in stock from 2003! So that'swhy I switched as well.

Lets just hope none of yours are picky, Spice wont eat any other brand than the original one so it sucks royally.


----------



## Starina (Jan 14, 2007)

I feed my TinkleBunny the walmart food. I havenoticed that she is really shedding. I made the decision to try oxbowfood. I haven't bought any yet, but I found a store in a town nearbythat sells it. I am going to check it out once my leg is a bit better.I figure I can save on the shipping, and buy a smaller bag, since Ionly have 1 bunny. MBH, you might see if there is a store near you thatsells it, check out their store locator. 

~Star~


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Jan 14, 2007)

Starina, it's normally cheaper to buy directly.You still end up paying for shipping and then store mark up on top ofit.I could save $40 on a 50 lb bag if Oxbow allowed Canadiansto order directly from them.


----------



## bluebird (Jan 14, 2007)

I have fed purina too my rabbits for over 15years,my sister also feeds purina.The judge at the fair commented onthe excellent condition of my rabbits.I know many people that feedpurina.rabbits sometimes get diarrhea, there are many reasons forit.parasites,bacteria,feed change,too much veges,stress.We havepurchased rabbits that got diahhrea and most had coccidia asconfirmed by our vet.bluebird


----------



## juicyjuicee (Jan 14, 2007)

Nevermind.


----------



## karona (Jan 14, 2007)

I feed Karona Martinas Little Friends foodthatI get for 25cents/lb at a TSC which is a farm suplystore. It is great and whenI had Chloe my vetsaidmay Iask what you feed because this rabbit is in excentshape. I feed he the same and now my vet recomends this to all hispatients. I love it and they seem to as well.


----------

